# So Cal Parade Ride is Coming Fast 12/11



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 7, 2010)

*SATURDAY - December 11th - 9:30am - Noon

Join CYCLONE COASTER in the 2010 Laguna Niguel Christmas Parade - CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirts REQUIRED*


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is a link to pics from the 2007 and 2008 parades (2009 rained out). A good time for everyone...
2007 parade pics
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157603427967877/
2008 parade pics
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157611158526721/


----------



## jwm (Dec 8, 2010)

Looking forward to this one! Mary and I will be there. I'm decking out the middleweights- Tinsel and chrome.
HO!

JWM


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Mark -- 

All details & a Mapquest link are on the CYCLONE COASTER website -- www.cyclonecoaster.com 

See you there this SATURDAY


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 13, 2010)

Posted what pictures I took of the parade on the website --  www.cyclonecoaster.com  -- thanks to all who came out for the great weather mid 80's to low 90's -- a record breaking day -- see ya'all at the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride Jan 2nd 2011 -- Happy Holidays


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 13, 2010)

Good Job Frank I dig the green shirts...


----------

